
Is the Main Character Missing? Maybe Not. - raju
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/02/business/media/02garfield.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
greyman
Link to actual site mentioned in the article:
<http://garfieldminusgarfield.net/>

Some pieces are really amusing, but I'd like to see the original + modified
version together. ;)

------
byrneseyeview
"I don't think I'm the only person to think this up, but I hypothesize that if
you remove all the text of Garfield's speech, or thoughts, or whatever that
is, that it become an oddly surrealist comic. "

<http://www.truthandbeautybombs.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=4997>

From January 2006. Thanks for doing your research, New York Times!

------
Alex3917
Existential anger is the new existential depression. I don't know why I'm
here, but I'm really pissed off about it.

